# Minoir Automatic Watches Â£24.99



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Bid.tv have several Minoir autos for Â£24.99 BIN plus Â£5.99 p&p. I've seen these go for Â£60 when they've been on the channel.

They claim to be made in Germany which I realise may mean chinese but for Â£31 I think they're a good buy. Worth a look.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

GaryH said:


> Bid.tv have several Minoir autos for Â£24.99 BIN plus Â£5.99 p&p. I've seen these go for Â£60 when they've been on the channel.
> 
> They claim to be made in Germany which I realise may mean chinese but for Â£31 I think they're a good buy. Worth a look.
> 
> ...


Never heard of them so I looked them up. The auto skeleton seems to be the Hangzhou 2089S, which is a decent Seiko-like design. Assuming this has been cased-up to the standard of most 'Germasian' watches then 25 quid looks like a great deal.

I'd pass on their hand-winders though. With a 'Tongji' skeleton you never know where it was made and the tolerances can be attrocious on some of them.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Chascomm said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > Bid.tv have several Minoir autos for Â£24.99 BIN plus Â£5.99 p&p. I've seen these go for Â£60 when they've been on the channel.
> ...


Cheers. The info about the movement is interesting. I've ordered the cream dial "skeleton". Gary


----------

